# 10 Tips for Finding Inexpensive Garden Tools &amp; Supplies



## Diy_Tools_Expert (Jan 28, 2010)

Truly appreciate your philosophy that inexpensive doesn't have the synonym cheap while shopping any tool or something else, I was searching for some DIY tools directory to find some suitable tools at lower prices but didn't know that there are many other resources also exist if I want quality and ease, thanks. Going to bookmark your lines !!!


----------



## Jerold_Dworkin (Aug 2, 2010)

I am a big believer in used hand tools but unless you have good mechanical abilities be very careful when purchasing any power tools. 

Over the years I think I would have spent less money buying just new power tools and I know been a lot less frustrated.


----------

